# Is he Roaning Out?



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Lately Rodeo has begin to "gray" on his one shoulder....is he roaning out or just lightening? Do you think it will continue, and how much do you think he will lighten/roan?

Heres a pic...sorry if its not good, only pic I could get before my phone died..


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

What color are his sire and dam?

I don't think it is is grey. Looks like sabino roan.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

This is his dam...









This is his sire...









On his registry papers it says he is a Chestnut Overo. His dam is a Paint horse, and his father is a TB that produces color 100% of them time when bred to a Paint(from what Ive been told).


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Well neither of them are grey so that rules out grey. 

I will stick with sabino roaning. You can get that in odd places off of white markings. It can stay the same or get larger.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks NDAppy! I was just curious Right now that seems to be the only spot where its happening, I just though it was very interesting looking


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Callie, my paint mare, has a spot like that on her hip. When she finishes shedding out I will have to get a pic of it for you.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

That would be great!! I need to go out there with my camera one day and really get a good pic of him 

When I went to look at him, this area was all the same color, besides the obvious spots and what not, but wasnt there what so ever. Now that he is shedding out a little bit it is there, now heres a question, could this be due to the sun? Or do you think this will stay, get more noticeable, anything? I know its probably hard to know for sure, just curious as to what your thoughts are


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Well if it is like Callie's, it is not caused by the sun and will more then likely be permanent. Callie's tends to get slightly bigger some years, but not every year. Of course I don't have a good picture on my computer and she is to dang fuzzy to get a good picture of it.


----------



## Snowkicker (Dec 23, 2009)

Is this a young horse that is still growing? If so the patch might seem to be getting larger because the horse is. I would rule out the sun. I'm guessing it is part of his paint markings. My boy has a spot like on his rump and on his shoulder. Paint markings don't change other than growing bigger as the horse grows bigger.


----------



## Snowkicker (Dec 23, 2009)

Actually I just noticed you can see it in my profile pic right above his tail.
<<<<<


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

^^He is young, hes a few days shy of being one year old. So do you think those markings, as far as the gray hairs/roaning has always been there, and that maybe they were just too faint to see?
This is him at 3months old...








This is him at 9months old...








This is him at 10-11months old...








And him today...


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I see what you are talking about Snow^^!! From the pics, it does almost look like its always been there, maybe just not as obvious...?


----------



## Snowkicker (Dec 23, 2009)

It's probably a lot more obvious when he is shaggy rather than summer sleek, because the white hairs are longer than the base coat. He is so cute. I like the wierd white stripe up his hind leg.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah, Id say you are right  Thanks for all your help guys

^^Thank you!! It is strange isnt it? Hes a strange little guy LOL


----------

